# YouTube trading interview series



## waterbottle (30 January 2015)

Hi All,

I stumbled over an interview series where the host, Shaun Overton, interviews a number of FX and commodities traders. I found some of it interesting, maybe others will too.

You can find his channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChEZQniEhwsEyqHwXoTF2Qw


----------



## noirua (12 June 2021)

7 Techniques Used by Recruiters In  Interviews
					

In today’s world, rummaging through a candidate’s resume and having a typical interview with them isn't enough within the go after the right employee. That’s why employers need to use some tricks and most of



					lifeside.me


----------

